# Outstanding Wading Fishing; Seadrift, TX. 11/20-11/21/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Another great pre-front bite. Knee deep grass beds with rafts of bait is where we found our fish hanging yesterday and today. Lost a couple good fish, then finally connected with a stud! Heck even the not so big ones were hungry! Lol
DSL soft plastics and Corkys got the job done.

I have said it before, and I'll say it again. This winter we are going to see some of our biggest fish in this area caught. So many weather patterns over the last 2 years have kept our bays thriving with life. I have never seen this bay so healthy. Shrimp, mullet, crabs, ballyhoo and pin fish are everywhere as well as some aggressive trout and reds. Y'all don't let the winter keep y'all inside. Come on down to the Middle Coast and experience some of the finest fishing. 

Hope everybody has a fun and safe Thanksgiving. See y'all the 1st of December, it's time to spend some time with the family.


----------



## Hooked! (Feb 4, 2017)

Man that scene looks awesome, if u don't mine me asking, how are you rigging dsl at those depths? Weedless, 1/16 oz jig heads?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

No, I use the Down South Lures Owner Cutting Point 1/8oz 3/0 jig head.
you get a little grass on it, but mainly concentrating on working the sand pockets, and besides a little grass doesn't bother most fish.


----------

